# amplificador 110 w rms



## pablin (Sep 15, 2007)

hola a todos. he encontrado el siguiente curcuito en internet y antes de ponerme a armarlo me gustaria saber si esta bien diseñado. gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 16, 2007)

Ambos circuitos parecen estar bien


----------



## pablin (Sep 18, 2007)

muchas gracias fogonazo. lo armo y despues te cuento como me fue.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 18, 2007)

> Fogonazo dijo:
> Ambos circuitos parecen estar bien




Cual de ellos ?


----------



## tecnicdeso (Sep 19, 2007)

El Sinclair Z30 funciona perfectamente, solo que si lo alimentas en plan de estrujarle 110wrms prepara el extintor.

Si pretendes obtener del orden de 100 Wrms de forma sencilla, utiliza mosfets y algun diagrama de los que van por el foro. Los 2n3055 se utilizan para obtener como máximo 50 o 60Wrms. 

Mira circuitos que funcionen con mosfet 2sj50 y 2sk135. Saludos


----------

